# Welche Flatts?



## scarecrow (27. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,

bisher hatte ich an meinem MTB die NC-17 STD II Pedalen.

Da sich meine Shimano Kurbel inkl. Pedalen verabschiedet hat nun die Frage welche Pedalen sollen neu angeschafft werden.
Hätte am liebsten grüne Pedalen die zu meinem Ghost AMR 7500 passen  und wenn es geht die 100  nicht überschreiten (wird eh schon wieder alles so teuer).

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich 

Grüße


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2012)

.





scarecrow schrieb:


> grüne Pedalen





pommodore schrieb:


> Hier gibt es welche in "lime green".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (27. April 2012)

six pack bietet auch viele bunte Farbmodelle zu schmalen Preisen an


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. April 2012)

ich fahre diese grünen Wellgos MG 1 und bin ganz zufrieden, bis da drauf dass die Farbe an den aufstandsflächen nach einem Jahr schon ziemlich ab is  hab allerdings kein vergleich zu anderen Pedalen ob das dort auch so ist   Kosten so um die 50 euronen, hab sie mir allerdings im "ausland" bestellt da kommst viel billiger weg 



die NC-17 MG1 sollen anscheinend die gleichen sein, hab ich gehört


----------



## wildbiker (27. April 2012)

Ich hab die hier, allerdings in schwarz, funktionieren bisher ohne Probleme, sehr guter Grip mit 05.10: 

Gibts auch in grün, das Paar wiegt 385g.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23395&gclid=CMDencnZ1a8CFQpb3wodeRBVeQ


----------



## scylla (27. April 2012)

wenn der grüne lack an den sudpin pedalen genauso grandios hält wie der weiße an meinen, dann sind sie innerhalb kürzester zeit mehr silber als grün.

(was auch deinen "vergleich" beantworten sollte, @greenhorn-biker, die farbe geht auch an den sudpin pedalen schnell weg )


----------



## scarecrow (2. Mai 2012)

habe mir jetzt 2 Modelle bestellt und werde dann schauen, welche ans Bike kommen. 

Die  Sixpack - Icon AL Platform Pedalen und die NC-17 - Sudpin III Pedalen.
Die Wellgos hatte ich auch schon im Blick aber irgendwie war ich zu blöd die in grün zu finden.

Danke für eure Tips


----------

